# I should have held off on the 30



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 17, 2012)

I could have saved a couple of hundred bucks on this gem

http://asheville.craigslist.org/grd/2906394079.html


----------



## begreen (Mar 17, 2012)

Now that there has some real mountain character.


----------



## bluedogz (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow.... not only did he BUILD it, but he MOVED it.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 17, 2012)

I really think you made a wise choice not waiting. I mean, that's quite the looker and all,
but really a bit fancy, eh?


----------



## Fake coal burner (Mar 17, 2012)

He probably burned his shop down. That is why he doesn't have it any more.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha Thats awesome! I want one !

Pete


----------



## Dix (Mar 17, 2012)

Now, K.. you know a woman's work is never ever done. I say go get it and pay what ever the price is for it.

Geez, what's holding you back?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 17, 2012)

WOW $300 for that piece of scrap iron.its amazing what people think these old smoke dragons are worth. You can buy some pretty nice EPA stoves these days for around 5 bills.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2012)

Would have heated this place safer than the barrel stove I had in the basement for years. But would not have looked as good as that 30 in Kat's fireplace must look.

IF SHE WOULD EVER POST THE DAMN PICS OF IT


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 17, 2012)

Would be a great burn barrel. But not at that price.


----------



## fossil (Mar 17, 2012)

Looking at the pic with the door open, all I can think of is that its primary purpose was to burn junk mail.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 17, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Would have heated this place safer than the barrel stove I had in the basement for years. But would not have looked as good as that 30 in Kat's fireplace must look.
> 
> IF SHE WOULD EVER POST THE DAMN PICS OF IT


 

We get pics of her kid, of chickens, of dogs. WHY YOU NO POST PICTURE OF STOVE?!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 18, 2012)

I think she is CIA. It is a national security thing.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 18, 2012)

What's all the fuss?   You could see the stove in this chicken/boy pic


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 18, 2012)

fossil said:


> Looking at the pic with the door open, all I can think of is that its primary purpose was to burn junk mail.


 
What is all that stuff coming off the door?


----------



## dafattkidd (Mar 18, 2012)

That is almost as attractive as one of those...how do you say... BLAZE KINGS.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 18, 2012)

All you people with little tiny stoves in your cozy little living rooms must have no idea what it takes to heat a big open space like a pole barn or shop.That piece of scrap iron will put out more heat than 5 Enganders lined up next to each other. EPA stoves are great but they just don't make one to heat a really demanding large area. My neighbor heats his machine shop with a best like that (10cuft stove) and it does a great job.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 18, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> All you people with little tiny stoves in your cozy little living rooms must have no idea what it takes to heat a big open space like a pole barn or shop.That piece of scrap iron will put out more heat than 5 Enganders lined up next to each other. EPA stoves are great but they just don't make one to heat a really demanding large area. My neighbor heats his machine shop with a best like that (10cuft stove) and it does a great job.


And i have a330 Gal  oil tank that i made a woodstove out of that will put out 5 times as much heat as your neighbors, so what. The fact still remains that rusted piece of scrap iron in not worth $300 and neither is my oil tank Stove.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 18, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> And i have a330 Gal oil tank that i made a woodstove out of that will put out 5 times as much heat as your neighbors, so what. The fact still remains that rusted piece of scrap iron in not worth $300 and neither is my oil tank Stove.


Not arguing the worth just that those big home made beasts have there place. Yes our EPA stoves are great but will never replace those kinds of heaters for seriously demanding situations.  And BTW it didn't look all that rusted to me. Slight surface rust is all I saw. Actually for a home made one it looked pretty well fabricated. I'll bet an oil tank stove would really heat a big hard to heat space. The more radiant area the more heat it should put off.


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree. It looks pretty well built for what it is. Much better than a vz barrel kit.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 18, 2012)

[quotei="wkpoor, post: 1092170, member: 7694"]Not arguing the worth just that those big home made beasts have there place. Yes our EPA stoves are great but will never replace those kinds of heaters for seriously demanding situations. And BTW it didn't look all that rusted to me. Slight surface rust is all I saw. Actually for a home made one it looked pretty well fabricated. I'll bet an oil tank stove would really heat a big hard to heat space. The more radiant area the more heat it should put off.[/quote]



Yes there is quite a few SQ ft of heat exchanger there. Have to have 4 Fans blowing across it just to keep it from going nuclear .
I see these old smoke dragon woodstoves on craigs list all the time and people trying to get as much as $1000 for them. Theres also a few bargains mixed in as well,but it always amazes me some of the prices they ask for stuff they found in their garage or uncle jeds woodshed.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 18, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> I agree. It looks pretty well built for what it is. Much better than a vz barrel kit.


I have a barrel kit stove, they are not bad for $25 .I also have the 2nd barrel add on like $15 More. _I think the first lower barrel lasted 5 years before i had to change it ,the top one is still original ,about 8 years. They throw loads of heat for the $40 investment.Possibly cuz the steel is pretty thin. Many garages give empty steel barrels away free. Quite suitable for a garage or work shop._


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 18, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I have a barrel kit stove, they are not bad for $25 .I also have the 2nd barrel add on like $15 More. _I think the first lower barrel lasted 5 years before i had to change it ,the top one is still original ,about 8 years. They throw loads of heat for the $40 investment.Possibly cuz the steel is pretty thin. Many garages give empty steel barrels away free. Quite suitable for a garage or work shop._


My FIL sold a homemade stove (pretty darn nice actually) for 400.00 a couple yrs ago. I wouldn't have given 50.00 for it but like anything he found the right lid for that jar.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 18, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I have a barrel kit stove, they are not bad for $25 .I also have the 2nd barrel add on like $15 More. _I think the first lower barrel lasted 5 years before i had to change it ,the top one is still original ,about 8 years. They throw loads of heat for the $40 investment.Possibly cuz the steel is pretty thin. Many garages give empty steel barrels away free. Quite suitable for a garage or work shop._


 
Years ago I heated this joint with a double barrel in the basement. Later I put doors and racks in the top barrel and made a great smoker out of it after I moved it outside. That bad boy would throw a ton of heat and eat tons of wood. Burned so hot the chimney tiles looked brand new after a few years use. Only did it because the only thing close was cement block walls.

I didn't ever go to bed with more than a coal bed in that thing though.


----------



## fossil (Mar 18, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> ...I didn't ever go to bed with more than a coal bed in that thing though.


 
Dang, I don't think I would've ever gone to bed in that thing regardless of what else was in there.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 18, 2012)

fossil said:


> Dang, I don't think I would've ever gone to bed in that thing regardless of what else was in there.


:D:D:D


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 18, 2012)

fossil said:


> Dang, I don't think I would've ever gone to bed in that thing regardless of what else was in there.


----------



## dafattkidd (Mar 19, 2012)

Dang it. Nobody thought my blaze king joke was funny... Well I didn't mean it. Blaze Kings seem to be incredible from what I've heard on this forum.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 19, 2012)

No Way would i consider putting that barrel stove anywhere in my house.


----------



## joecool85 (Mar 20, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> What's all the fuss? You could see the stove in this chicken/boy pic


 
Wait... you have a chicken that stays in the house?  Doesn't it poop everywhere?  We have chickens but they always stay outside.


----------



## pen (Mar 20, 2012)

moving this on over to the inglenook.

pen


----------



## btuser (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I could mount an oil burner on that intake pipe. 

With a stove like that I could...TAKE OVER THE WORLD


----------



## JustWood (Mar 20, 2012)

btuser said:


> I think I could mount an oil burner on that intake pipe.
> 
> With a stove like that I could...TAKE OVER THE WORLD


 
Babington waste oil burner wood be sweet in that stove. Big 12" round of dry oak in the door and 5 minutes of babington on the intake. Instant heat.


----------



## Dairyman (Mar 20, 2012)

btuser said:


> I think I could mount an oil burner on that intake pipe.
> 
> With a stove like that I could...TAKE OVER THE WORLD


----------

